# Which camera should I get?



## Treeman14 (May 1, 2006)

My daughter bought herself a Nikon D50 a few months ago. Its such a nice camera, I want one too. I was looking at the D70 online. Is there really that much of a difference between the two models? I definitely want a Nikon so that we can trade lenses and save some money. Should I get a D50 or a D70? 

BTW, I'm still waiting for my old (circa 1979) Olympus OM-10 to be returned. I took it to a local shop for cleaning and minor repairs back in September.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 1, 2006)

Treeman14, there are so many to choose from! The one I got a year or so ago does not take good night pictures...so the one John got for Christmas does! Do your homework! The one I have is written off as business, it takes good day shots for tree work. 

Are you going to the Florida Conference in Ft Myers?


----------



## Jumper (May 1, 2006)

Do not think you will go wrong with the Nikon. In a different category my HP 735 has served well in the dust of Afghanistan and still is going strong, though something similar is no longer $350 more like $169.99. 

As for the OM-10 was it worth getting repaired? I have an OM 4 I bought in 1985 to replace an OM 10 that got went on manouevers, with all the lenses that I have not used for years and the same for Dad and his OM 2. They are worth nothing on the used market here, you probably could have picked one up in good working condition for $50.


----------



## Treeman14 (May 1, 2006)

It was more of a sentimental thing with the OM-10. I figured it was worth a couple hundred bucks to me to get it back up to snuff. And the guy at the camera shop was like, no problem, we can make it good as new. Well, that was 8 months and $185 ago. They keep telling me they're waiting for parts.  Not sure what to do about it now. The charges have long since cleared my credit card, so there's no recourse there.


----------



## rbtree (May 1, 2006)

Brett, go here for a side by side comparison, and link to cheap online stores:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond50/


----------



## eric_271 (May 2, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Brett, go here for a side by side comparison, and link to cheap online stores:
> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond50/


 
I read the comparisons between the d50 and d70 at dpreview.com and if I remember right there was not that much differance. I ended up buying the rebel xt. Now if I can find someone in my family to buy one to split the cost of lenses.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 2, 2006)

I too was considering the D50, but in retrospect was glad I got the D70.
It was explained to me that the D50 is no where near as tough or robust as the D70. I also have the D70S which I either had to buy or go without a camera at a focal point in a trip to the Yukon last year. I had jambed a flashcard in backwards while coming down off the "Top of the World Highway", into Dawson City.
I much prefer the D70 though, even when I have reset each camera to their respective default settings. The D70 seems to scavenge every bit of light while the D70S seems to do it's best when subjected to abundant light such as on top of a snowcapped mountain at highnoon without a cloud in the sky. But, then again, it's probably just the operator. opcorn: 
John


----------



## eric_271 (May 2, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> I too was considering the D50, but in retrospect was glad I got the D70.
> It was explained to me that the D50 is no where near as tough or robust as the D70. I also have the D70S which I either had to buy or go without a camera at a focal point in a trip to the Yukon last year. I had jambed a flashcard in backwards while coming down off the "Top of the World Highway", into Dawson City.
> I much prefer the D70 though, even when I have reset each camera to their respective default settings. The D70 seems to scavenge every bit of light while the D70S seems to do it's best when subjected to abundant light such as on top of a snowcapped mountain at highnoon without a cloud in the sky. But, then again, it's probably just the operator. opcorn:
> John



Tough huh? Post a pic of how much larger a stake you can drive with your d70 then the d50,lol.


----------



## eric_271 (May 3, 2006)

John is that a ufo or a flying spider in the upper right hand corner of that picture?


----------



## Treeman14 (May 3, 2006)

Roger,
Thanks for that link, it was very helpful.


----------



## rbtree (May 5, 2006)

You're welcome, Brett!
Yeehaw, I finally scored the camera of my dreams, on ebay for $2500 delivered. The Canon 1D Mark 2 is far and away the best ever digi SLR for sports and action photography. It is capable of shooting 40 8.2 mp images in 5 seconds before it has to take a break...or, only 20 in RAW....dang it.....

Well, I just paid for it today, so it'll be a while before i get it....next up is replacing two lenses and 2 teleconverters...those I'll be getting new, as the insurance will cover all their costs ( less my big deductible) The 70-200 is $1700!, but it is image stabilized. heck, the teleconverters cost more than most run of the mill lenses, at $300 each.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 5, 2006)

If'n you need more information, including a BUNCH of reviews....


http://www.steves-digicams.com/


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 17, 2006)

I've got a D50 and i love it. Had it a few months now got it on special offer for about £500 but i'd have rather of got a D70 but i just didn't have the extra money digital SLR is so expensive in the UK.

D50 or D70 you'll be happy with it i think it will really come down to how much you want to invest in it.


----------

